# What nic ELP Amazon to get?



## Zakariya Baker (11/4/16)

Hey guys, Im picking up amazon this morning. a biiiiig 115ml bottle. never tried it but im pretty sure it wont go to waste, my concern is over what nic level i should get? I have usually between 22-30w on around 1 ohm.


----------



## Silver (11/4/16)

Making this thread for another post which I want to move


----------



## Silver (11/4/16)

Hi @Zakariya Baker 
I moved your post here and created a new thread
It was in the ELP Juice reviews thread
Please rather dont post general questions in there, lets leave those threads for reviews - otherwise it detracts from the user experience when reading the review threads


----------



## Zakariya Baker (11/4/16)

alright, but im still desperate for an answer I'm thirsty for some vape man :'( xD


----------



## Silver (11/4/16)

I will start

Firstly, why are you getting a 115ml bottle of something you havent tried?
What if you dont like it?

Second, what nic strength do you normally vape on that setup?


----------



## Zakariya Baker (11/4/16)

well my budget is tight, and I save big with the 115ml. I trust i will enjoy the flavour enough to vape it till the last drop, I mean I'm almost done with a max vg flavour from vapemob, that just shows the persistence haha. I have vape 3, was good, 5 on a tbac brew was way too strong, like I have friends who smoke stinkies and pipe, and they could take one pull off it.


----------



## Silver (11/4/16)

I am not familiar with ELP Amazon - i dont know if its a "strongish flavour"

Perhaps someone else can advise

When you say 5 on a tbac brew, do you mean 5mg?
Didnt know those come in 5mg. Lol


----------



## brotiform (11/4/16)

3mg is perfect, it's probably the best cereal / froot loops flavour I have had so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (11/4/16)

i went in and asked for a 6mg and got it. smelled good, underdeveloped taste though. leaving the last 5mls to steep for another 2 weeks or so to see if it has that fine wine appeal. that asdide. I am a nic craver, and so it does bring about some inner conflict when deciding to play safe on 3mg or get my nicfix at 6mg. hoping i can get an answer soon from someone who's tried it soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (11/4/16)

brotiform said:


> 3mg is perfect, it's probably the best cereal / froot loops flavour I have had so far.


Thanks! do you think it's worth it to go 115ml? what fruity flavours protrude in the vape? orange, lemon? and how strong is the milky taste?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (11/4/16)

It's a little sweeter than Orion Galaxy , and a but creamier than NCV milked imho. 

I am really enjoying it thus far. Vape cartel do have stock of the 35ml , but I would have bought the large one without a doubt


----------



## ShaneW (11/4/16)

That's a bit of a difficult question for us to answer for you as there as many variables. 

Will you be able to handle 6mg without coughing, on your setup?
Will 3mg be able satisfy your nicotine cravings?

Remember that if you get the 6mg and it's a bit too harsh, you could always turn the power down till it's acceptable. 
If you get the 3mg, you might not be able to push the power up enough to get the Nic you require as your device could be limited. 

What atomiser and mod are you using?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zakariya Baker (11/4/16)

ShaneW said:


> That's a bit of a difficult question for us to answer for you as there as many variables.
> 
> Will you be able to handle 6mg without coughing, on your setup?
> Will 3mg be able satisfy your nicotine cravings?
> ...


Istick 30w with a lemo 2. twisted 28g single coil macro coming in at .9 ohm


----------



## ShaneW (11/4/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Istick 30w with a lemo 2. twisted 28g single coil macro coming in at .9 ohm



Personally I would go for 6mg on that setup but that's just me. I would strongly suggest sampling it first, 115ml is a lot of juice going to waste if it doesn't work

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (11/4/16)

6mg should be fine. If you find its too strong you can always buy a bottle of 3mg and dilute the 2 to get 4.5mg nic.

I doubt you won't like it. 
There isn't really a lemony taste, more like a sweet citrus milk. The citrus is a mild undertone.
I've been using 12mg nic of amazon in a dripper and it does have throat hit. 3mg is my preferred dose on a dripper.


----------



## Zakariya Baker (11/4/16)

Christos said:


> 6mg should be fine. If you find its too strong you can always buy a bottle of 3mg and dilute the 2 to get 4.5mg nic.
> 
> I doubt you won't like it.
> There isn't really a lemony taste, more like a sweet citrus milk. The citrus is a mild undertone.
> I've been using 12mg nic of amazon in a dripper and it does have throat hit. 3mg is my preferred dose on a dripper.



Bottoms up bottles in. Wonderful flavour I'm struggling to get that milky taste though, did my super macro twisted coil, then a high resistance 28g standard, thinking of going low resistance 28g to make the heat range jump. Or else gonna buy 26 and build some standard micros for a flavour chase. All in a lemo 2 btw, any advice on how to get it best? Also I am getting a perfumey taste but that I assume can be matured out with a week or two of steeping (will do for half the batch).


----------



## Christos (11/4/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Bottoms up bottles in. Wonderful flavour I'm struggling to get that milky taste though, did my super macro twisted coil, then a high resistance 28g standard, thinking of going low resistance 28g to make the heat range jump. Or else gonna buy 26 and build some standard micros for a flavour chase. All in a lemo 2 btw, any advice on how to get it best? Also I am getting a perfumey taste but that I assume can be matured out with a week or two of steeping (will do for half the batch).



How many watts are you vaping at?
The flavour is unique in that nothing on the market tastes like it or comes close IMHO.
I get a smooth full body milky taste with undertones of sweet something with a single coil 2.5 mm ID stainless steel coil at 26 AWG. All on a mech. Usually .4 to .3 ohms.

Also what are you wicking with?
With rayon I get more fruity notes and with cotton bacon I get more a smooth milky note.


----------



## Zakariya Baker (11/4/16)

Ah im using rayon, I have a bit of organic that I'll try with a .5 next, no 26 right now so I'll just do less raps on 28.


Christos said:


> How many watts are you vaping at?
> The flavour is unique in that nothing on the market tastes like it or comes close IMHO.
> I get a smooth full body milky taste with undertones of sweet something with a single coil 2.5 mm ID stainless steel coil at 26 AWG. All on a mech. Usually .4 to .3 ohms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zakariya Baker (11/4/16)

I really wish I'd gotten a 115 xD. next week thats on the agenda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (11/4/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> I really wish I'd gotten a 115 xD. next week thats on the agenda


I thought that's what you were going for.
My first bottle of amazon was 115ml and I haven't looked back since. Even taken a break from DIY.


----------

